# Is 10,200 deduction approved



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Was just wondering if the 10,200 UI deduction has passed ?


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

yea it was


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

TurboTax updated their CD/Download version yesterday to reflect the change.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

PTB said:


> TurboTax updated their CD/Download version yesterday to reflect the change.


Thanks HR Block has added it as well.


----------

